# Did DTD everyday prevent you from getting BFP?



## moter98

I wasn't sure where to post this question, but thought this forum looked like the best place. We have been TTC #2 for 6+ months and have been DTD everyday during our fertile window. My question to all of you is, did you get your BFP's this way or DTD every other day? I can't remember what we did with DS #1, we weren't really trying that long with him. About 3 months, seriously for 1 month and then I got BFP. Really ready to get my BFP and can't help but think maybe we have been sabotaging ourselves this whole time. (I should add, I did get BFP with my 2nd cycle, but it was a chemical) I am now on my 8th cycle and getting really impatient.


----------



## April2012

moter98 said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this question, but thought this forum looked like the best place. We have been TTC #2 for 6+ months and have been DTD everyday during our fertile window. My question to all of you is, did you get your BFP's this way or DTD every other day? I can't remember what we did with DS #1, we weren't really trying that long with him. About 3 months, seriously for 1 month and then I got BFP. Really ready to get my BFP and can't help but think maybe we have been sabotaging ourselves this whole time. (I should add, I did get BFP with my 2nd cycle, but it was a chemical) I am now on my 8th cycle and getting really impatient.

why would DTD everday in anyway decrease your likelihood of conceiving? I am just curious what the thought process is because i haven't heard that before. Is it because there would be less sperm available if you DTD more often?


----------



## Sew_Sweet

I don't know how DTD any less would help you conceive. My hubby and I were not TTC our first - but we were DTD every single day several times a day. We were pregnant within less than a month.


----------



## moter98

April2012 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure where to post this question, but thought this forum looked like the best place. We have been TTC #2 for 6+ months and have been DTD everyday during our fertile window. My question to all of you is, did you get your BFP's this way or DTD every other day? I can't remember what we did with DS #1, we weren't really trying that long with him. About 3 months, seriously for 1 month and then I got BFP. Really ready to get my BFP and can't help but think maybe we have been sabotaging ourselves this whole time. (I should add, I did get BFP with my 2nd cycle, but it was a chemical) I am now on my 8th cycle and getting really impatient.
> 
> why would DTD everday in anyway decrease your likelihood of conceiving? I am just curious what the thought process is because i haven't heard that before. Is it because there would be less sperm available if you DTD more often?Click to expand...

I've read that if there is a problem with motility DTD everyday won't produce enough healthy sperm and that waiting 36-48 hours will "recharge" the sperm. Just curious how you all got your BFP's. It just doesn't seem to be happening for me and we have no known fertility issues. I guess I'm just looking for an explanation why and grasping at straws.


----------



## Wishing89

It's true that if there is sperm issues than dtd every 2-3 days is recommended. You could always try it for a couple of months and see how you go. Good luck x


----------



## dustbunny

DTD everyday is not advised, however every other day is. Also only DTD through your perceived window of ovulation is not always 100% accurate as you could ovulate at a different time, not everyone is two weeks after their period. DTD everyday does decrease sperm count. 
Also stress can cause added pressure and reduce the ability to conceive... all really shitty advice and I'm sorry I don't have any super amazing "100% guaranteed" but just try and relax and let it happen.


----------



## moter98

thanks! we'll give it a try.


----------



## j3ss

We only had sex once that cycle and got pregnant, but I wouldn't say that less is more.  The theory of every other day makes sense, though!


----------



## green22

There is so much conflicting advice out there that it's difficult to know what to do for the best : - ) 

I suffer from endometriosis and did A LOT of research before TTC to maximise our chances and the jury really is out on DTD every day! For the first 3 cycles we DTD from CD10 every other day until I ovulated (I charted my cycles) on or around CD 14 and then for the day afterwards as well. Then on the 4th cycle we DTD every day from CD 10 and this was the cycle I got 'caught' on. They do say that due to the sheer number of swimmers released each time, if you DTD once a day, there will still be more than enough healthy swimmers to do the job. I think its when you start getting to 2-3 times a day that can have a detrimental effect. I'd say go for it, but thats just my view. Lol x GOOD LUCK X


----------



## xdxxtx

When OH and I were TTC, we tried DTD every 3 days, every other day, and every day... None worked. When we took a month off from TTC so I could lose a few pounds before trying Clomid, we ended up DTD a few times a day because it was just so much better since the stress was gone. That's when we conceived. It definitely didn't hurt anything, and it was between 2 and 5 times a day.


----------



## kittylady

We DTD every other day through my whole cycle :)


----------



## xpensivtaste

i dont think there is any science behind it but OH and i DTD everyday for the first couple months of TTC as it was the norm for us, by the 3rd month we went to every other day and the 4 month when we conceived we only DTD once around time of ovulation and got lucky.


----------



## Mrs HM

^^^wss

We were ttc for 6 months and each month we tried different things like eggs meets sperm plan etc. After my two best friends announced their pregnancies when we were ttc I realised that it is mostly down to luck, no matter what you do! Some motnhs we ddt every day, and the month we conceived we did it 3 times! Go figure.

Try to relax (this totally worked for me, sorry!) and it will happen.


----------



## mamawannabee

We were told to abstain for at least 4 days before the fertile period, then DTD every other day. The month we finally got our BFP we had abstained for a week, DTD one night when I got my +++ OPK and then again about 12 hours later the next morning. I don't know if it was abstaining that helped or not, but my guess is that it did. However we were also using clomid and it was the first cycle I got a good ovulation on, so it may have been just that, I don't really know.


----------



## Jem88

Hi :) me & OH we're ttc after a mc and we're dtd everyday, sometimes twice a day for 13 months nothing happend :( we then got told to dtd every other day, we did and got pregnant 6 months later but had a chemical preg, we carried on every other day and got pregnant again and then had our LO. x


----------



## roxursox302

We weren't really seriously trying with this one. But he had just came home from basic training and tech school (gone for 6 months) and we were DTD A LOTTTT when he got back. I mean a lot. And I got pregnant! So I really think it depends on the person. My Dr told me that as long as there is no mobility problems we could have sex as much as we wanted!


----------



## SabrinaKat

We DTD once during my cycle for first pregnancy (but mc'ed at 7-8 wks); after charting for awhile, noticed that my cycles were 21 to 44 days (altho 44 days was possible chemical), and we recommended to have sex from day 7 to day 30 (!); we DTD every other or every third day and we got pregnant around day 10 of my June cycle.

I read that more than once a day or even once a day didn't give the sperm a chance to 'recover', but perhaps more the man than the sperm?

best wishes


----------



## crowned

Hi! First, I want to say that I wish you luck in TTC - I hope you get your BFP really really soon!!

We tried for 6 months, and weren't sure what was stopping us from getting pregnant. This is what we finally did on the cycle we did get pregnant: We used Conceive Plus, I put my legs up after DTD, and (this is what I think really did it) we used the Sperm Meets Egg Plan. DH swears by it now, and says it's what we're going to do if we ever want to have more children. It was the first month we'd used it, as previous months we'd done things like every other day or that sort of thing. The first month that we STRICTLY followed the Sperm Meets Egg Plan, we got pregnant right away, so it's definitely what I recommend! There's a thread on BnB about it, and if you Google it, there are a bunch of sites explaining exactly how it works. Good luck!!


----------



## moter98

crowned said:


> Hi! First, I want to say that I wish you luck in TTC - I hope you get your BFP really really soon!!
> 
> We tried for 6 months, and weren't sure what was stopping us from getting pregnant. This is what we finally did on the cycle we did get pregnant: We used Conceive Plus, I put my legs up after DTD, and (this is what I think really did it) we used the Sperm Meets Egg Plan. DH swears by it now, and says it's what we're going to do if we ever want to have more children. It was the first month we'd used it, as previous months we'd done things like every other day or that sort of thing. The first month that we STRICTLY followed the Sperm Meets Egg Plan, we got pregnant right away, so it's definitely what I recommend! There's a thread on BnB about it, and if you Google it, there are a bunch of sites explaining exactly how it works. Good luck!!

Thanks! We did try SMEP last month but didn't work for us. We haven't yet tried every other day so its worth a shot. We are using preseed too. I have a son and had a chemical so we must be fertile. I'm hoping for a new years bfp!


----------



## flower94

We DTD everyday for like week leading up to ovulation lol


----------



## GirlRacer

We DTD every day with no protection and got our :bfp: right away :)


----------



## swanxxsong

We DTD everyday when we conceived. We were on a cruise vacation, so we were like bunnies... :haha: Very much enjoyed not having the dog staring at us while we were trying to have some alone time... :thumbup:


----------



## misshopefull

We dtd everyday after the witch left. The month I got my BFP i used clearblue digital ov sticks and pre-seed for the first time.

Good luck, hope it happens soon x


----------



## LaRockera

DTD every day can only be an issue if there's a sperm count problem. From what I've read (I'm not a doctor though), regular ejaculation actually enhances motility- but don't quote me on that.

We finally conceived via IUI, but the month I had a suspected chemical (positive test turned negative, never confirmed by betas) was the only month we actually DTD every day.


----------



## JadeEmChar

We DTD pretty much every single day from CD 1..

Took us 13 months for our first then 6 months for this one,


----------



## bamboo10

I think it's probably better to DTD every other day or every 2 days. When we were TTC, we did it every day for the first few months with no success. When we finally did conceive (8th month of TTC), we only did it twice during the fertile time due to scheduling issues: The day I got a positive OPK and the day after. 

Oh, and we also used preseed for the first time that month - so I'm a huge advocate of that!

Good luck - and sending babydust!


----------



## moter98

Well, it looks like DTD everyday worked for alot of you. Since it's taking us so long I feel like we gotta try something different. We will try every other day this cycle and see what happens. Just in case DH has a motility issue we don't know about. I will update hopefully soon with a BFP! Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## Beaney192

When TTC my LO we DTD every day for the whole month (didnt trust when my fertile window was :) ) It worked for us!


----------



## sunshine20

Honestly, I think it did. We were the same as you & then the month we convinced only did it on the day before I ovulated & boom, a year of trying and finally got preggers!!!


----------



## moter98

sunshine20 said:


> Honestly, I think it did. We were the same as you & then the month we convinced only did it on the day before I ovulated & boom, a year of trying and finally got preggers!!!

thanks, this gives me hope!


----------



## capulet

My husband and I were trying for four or five months before I got pregnant. All the times before we skipped a day and then DTD again. This time we DTD everyday and BFP!


----------



## Torontogal

We did it every day the week we conceived. Not that we planned it that way, it just happened that we felt like it every night that week. Good luck, I hope you conceive soon!


----------



## dan-o

I've had 3 BFP's so far and they were all conceived on months where we DTD at least once a day (or more!) during my fertile window! x


----------



## Dinah93

The thought process behind DTD less making you more likely to conceive is that a small proportion of men have quality issues, so they can't build up a good supply of swimmers within 24 hours. However a similar number of men have issues where there swimmers aren't as long lasting, and you have the opposite issue where you need to time things just right. 

Personally we DTD every other day then every day after +OPK thing (SMEP) for 4 months, the month we got our BFP we were trying a more natural method to us, which we read in a book was called 'the way of the rabbit', basically never leaving it more than 8 hours between goes for the 3 days prior to OV, the day of OV and the day after, and that month we got our BFP :D


----------



## overcomer79

every other day for us.


----------



## Beccaboop

j3ss said:


> We only had sex once that cycle and got pregnant, but I wouldn't say that less is more.  The theory of every other day makes sense, though!

Where abouts were you in your cycle when you had sex once??

I'm currently in two week wait after having sex once I think I ovulated on the day we had sex but it might of ovulated a couple of days after! My ovulation tests were a negative but I had other symtons and I think I did the test too early in the day (9.30 am) so it didn't work properly!! 

I'm really hoping I'm pregnant even tho we're not TTC for another 7 weeks I want a baby now!!


----------

